# Anyone recognize this strain?



## Wolfie (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone recognize this strain? It's bag seed from a very strong bag...there were 2 seeds and I'm growing both, and I've been told it looks like an Indica of some sort. It has a very unique leaf shape so I figured someone might know what it is?


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 28, 2008)

i could be wrong but i think i've read that twisted leaves are a sign of stress. as far as the im not sure but im almost positive its a marijuana plant


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks like some sort of a Boesi or "ducksfoot". JMHO


----------



## Hick (Dec 29, 2008)

highly serrated leaves, a very pretty plant, but virtually impossible for anyone to guess the strain. Simply too many variavles and undocumented cross's and hybrids to even begin..


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i could be wrong but i think i've read that twisted leaves are a sign of stress. as far as the im not sure but im almost positive its a marijuana plant



What kind of stress? too much fertilizer? nutes? watering issue? The other strains in my grow, (Whiteberry, Power Skunk, Himalaya Gold, Blue Cheese) don't have twisted leaves, but their bottom leaves got yellow a few weeks ago, (pushing nutes too hard).


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 29, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> highly serrated leaves, a very pretty plant, but virtually impossible for anyone to guess the strain. Simply too many variavles and undocumented cross's and hybrids to even begin..



Thanks for the info, I guess I'll name it "Unknown" and try to clone it...if I'm lucky enough to get a female out of the 2.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 29, 2008)

It is definitely cannabis! That is my final guess bob.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 5, 2009)

I am growing two Pure Power Plants and they look very much the same as what you have there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

Kinda looks like Ducksfoot,but its still young so who knows.


----------



## night501 (Jan 6, 2009)

dosent look like any ducksfoot i have grown.
I have grown ducksfoot about 4 times. in my experience i would be one fanleaf by that point. 
I could be wrong though. Im not super experienced in that strain although i do have my xp.
Im hoping when I get a little more xp I will level up and be able to use my lvl 8 pot with a plus 4 to potency. Next lvl im adding my skill points to my yeild stats. 
Sorry I guess that was my rpg nerd comming out.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 6, 2009)

Something heavy indica that's for sure.  Very nice looking plants mate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2009)

night501 said:
			
		

> dosent look like any ducksfoot i have grown.
> I have grown ducksfoot about 4 times. in my experience i would be one fanleaf by that point.
> I could be wrong though. Im not super experienced in that strain although i do have my xp.
> Im hoping when I get a little more xp I will level up and be able to use my lvl 8 pot with a plus 4 to potency. Next lvl im adding my skill points to my yeild stats.
> Sorry I guess that was my rpg nerd comming out.


 
Sorry Bro I only seen a few pics of the Ducksfoot and it just looked simuler to me. I personally wouldnt know. Very cool though. How was the Ducksfoot high?:hubba:


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 6, 2009)

It's been in flowering for a little over a week and is waaaaay ahead of every other plant in my grow as far as flowering time and height growth


----------



## night501 (Jan 6, 2009)

> How was the Ducksfoot high?



the high was as good as any other indica.
The flavor was rather unique. It was kind of the flavor of the skunk strains with a bit of a fruity undertone.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 5, 2009)

Now I don't know when it'll be ready...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37594

as you can see from the pics on 1/6 it's been flowering for quite awhile...waaaay ahead of the others. My Powerskunk currently looks like what this Unknown plant looked like on 1/6, hair-wise...and they all went into 12/12 at the same time...oi.


----------

